# rats inside PVC drains ?



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

so this new home we just got done doing sprung a leak in the ceiling, my boss and the builder seem to think there are rats inside the DWV system and they chewed this nice hole for us to fix LOL

going to be a real PITA to fix too, a couple of 3" combos butt to butt and water lines/wires in the way, argggggggggggg.

i wonder if mighty putty will fix it ? ?

the owners are supposed to move in this week i believe, they already have there furniture setup and it is a really nice home.

if i go to fix it tomorrow i will take better pics


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I say its from pvc termites


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I say its from pvc termites


LOL, that could be as we found fine PVC shavings underneath the hole on the drywall for the ceiling below.

i'm just sayin............


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Why would a really nice home have CPVC in it?:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Why would a really nice home have CPVC in it?:whistling2:


Because that's what they do in Florida. :whistling2:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Why would a really nice home have CPVC in it?:whistling2:


because that is what the owner and my boss decided to install.

seems as though a lot of upscale people down here are using CPVC now because copper is so much more money i would guess.

i know when i repipe my little 900 SF house i will be using copper, just because i know it will stand the test of time in my area.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Gotta love when all the fittings are butted together..  If that was termites, you may find more than that one. Have fun with the repair...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> because that is what the owner and my boss decided to install.
> 
> seems as though a lot of upscale people down here are using CPVC now because copper is so much more money i would guess.
> 
> i know when i repipe my little 900 SF house i will be using copper, just because i know it will stand the test of time in my area.


exactly, since we do custom homes the customer decides what kind of piping he wants in his house. He decides his fixtures all from his water closet stops all the way to his jetted tub


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Get so fitting saving bits, will be worth your time. 3" and 4" bits


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Get so fitting saving bits, will be worth your time. 3" and 4" bits


Are you talking about those bits that bore the pipe out of the hubs? If so, we both have them. Those things are life savers. I have 1.5 to 4 inch


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Get so fitting saving bits, will be worth your time. 3" and 4" bits


but i wonder if i will have enough wiggle room to put it all back together, will probably need to use some ferncos or NH bands.

house plumber, make sure i get yo 4" fitting saver bit tomorrow from ya :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Are you talking about those bits that bore the pipe out of the hubs? If so, we both have them. Those things are live savers. I have 1.5 to 4 inch



Yes those are the ones.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

bayside500 said:


> but I Wonder If I Will Have Enough Wiggle Room To Put It All Back Together, Will Probably Need To Use Some Ferncos Or Nh Bands.
> 
> House Plumber, Make Sure I Get Yo 4" Fitting Saver Bit Tomorrow From Ya :thumbup:


$50.00


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I promise I am not insde them there drains.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> but i wonder if i will have enough wiggle room to put it all back together, will probably need to use some ferncos or NH bands.
> 
> house plumber, make sure i get yo 4" fitting saver bit tomorrow from ya :thumbup:



That looks like 3"


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> That looks like 3"


um, yes it is, so cancel that order houseplumber


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> That looks like 3"


I'm sure it is. Funny thing is he even said 2 - 3" combos butted.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

bayside500 said:


> um, Yes It Is, So Cancel That Order Houseplumber


 $50.00


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I do work in a dairy plant. We put in backwater valves to keep the rats out. They were smart enough to hold their breath and swim through the traps of the water closets and trench drains.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

them dam sewer ratz!!!!! :furious: sorry ron! :blink:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

2 pics of the rat damage, man what a PITA this was to fix, took me and a helper 4 hours to do as we only had a 18" square hole and a 10" round speaker hole to work in, they didn't want to cut any more drywall.  

thank goodness for cable saws / fitting savers and ferncos LOL


----------

